# Anyone else using Cyclogest progesterone?



## Emmielou28

After 4 unexplained miscarriages, my specialist told me to use progesterone pessaries from first positive pregnancy test until 12 weeks. 

Not even sure what they do? 

I didn't get past 5 weeks in last 2 pregnancies. Praying these pessaries help this time. I'm 4w4d today. 

I'm also feeling so stressed out with worry about having another mc. I'm worried my stress levels aren't helping!


----------



## Cata

Hi!

My story is very similar to yours, I had 4 mcs all in the early weeks, 5 to 9... this time my doctor said I may not be producing enough progesterone so i started on 200 mg every night until i was about 28 weeks. So far so good and baby is almost here :)

Progesterone made a huge difference for me this time, I know it's hard but have faith and try as hard as you can to relax and bond with your baby. You will be in 3rd tri before you know it hun:hugs:

Happy and healthy pregnancy!!:flower:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, Im 3rd time lucky with this pregnancy by taking cyclogest, low dose aspirin and clexane injections. I do have a confirmed clotting didorder which tests revealed. I swear that the progesterone has helped me too. Something you may want to also consider is taking a low dose aspirin alongside yoru cyclogest. This does no harm whatsoever and can work wonders. So many people have underlying clotting problems too. There is so many success stories from people who take low dose aspirin and progesterone. You should read up on it.
My doctor is adamant that the progesterone dosent work but I have to differ so I pushed for it and he gave in. Best of luck for this pregnancy x


----------



## Emmielou28

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi, Im 3rd time lucky with this pregnancy by taking cyclogest, low dose aspirin and clexane injections. I do have a confirmed clotting didorder which tests revealed. I swear that the progesterone has helped me too. Something you may want to also consider is taking a low dose aspirin alongside yoru cyclogest. This does no harm whatsoever and can work wonders. So many people have underlying clotting problems too. There is so many success stories from people who take low dose aspirin and progesterone. You should read up on it.
> My doctor is adamant that the progesterone dosent work but I have to differ so I pushed for it and he gave in. Best of luck for this pregnancy x

Thank you for your reply. Doc has prescribed me 400mg Cyclogest and I have been taking 75mg of aspirin also (my own decision). Praying this is my lucky one. Been cramping with pain in my back but such early days. When do I stop progesterone and aspirin? 

X


----------



## Hope39

Hi

I am also taking cyclogest after 4 mmc, i dont get past 6 weeks!!

I started taking 400mg cyclogest at night but when i collected my last prescription it said to take twice a day so i have done that for the last few days

I am meant to stop the cyclogest at 12 weeks but i will cut it down to 1 pessary a day so that i can take it beyond 12 weeks

I wouldnt stop the aspirin until about 36 weeks

xx


----------



## hope88

Hi after to mcs i begged my doctor to try me on anything as he would run tests so when i found out i was pregnant at 4 weeks he gave me 400mg of cyclogest and i chose to take 75mg of baby asprin im so glad to say im 21 weeks with a healthy little boy on the way


----------



## Cata

Oh yeah forgot to mention the aspirin... I have been taking one daily since I was 6 w, the low dose ones are 100 mg here, just stopped last week because my baby is huge and apparently I will get a c-section next week, but initially my doctor said I should take them until 38 w ;)


----------



## BabyLuv88

i'm also taking cyclogest... started last night. just a quick and emberessing question. Does it have to be in the vagina? the doc said it can be in the ass aswell? ? the doctor also told me to take asprin i'll start today... i had a late mc at 17 weeks... 4months ago.


----------



## Hope39

No it can be either, vaginal is really messy and the progesterone stinks, other way is loads better, no mess and no smell!! Xx


----------

